

The rich in Europe are poor - yummyfajitas
http://super-economy.blogspot.com/2011/04/rich-in-europe-are-poor.html

======
nolok
Am I reading this wrong, or is he actually using raw income and GDP per capita
as data without taking the price of life into account ? I am not even
discussing whether he's right or wrong, I just don't think it matters at all
if you earn ten times more, when everything could cost 20 times more ...

Also, it seems like the author doesn't like the smaller gap between the
various "classes" in europe, I couldn't disagree more. When the rich earn
obscenely bigger amount of money than the poor, THEN you have a problem
because they don't have any idea how the "little people" life is.

~~~
allwein
No, you read it correctly. This article and analysis is extremely flawed. My
biggest complaint is that he ignores both taxes and benefits, which ties right
into your concept of the "price of life". Sure, the middle class in Sweden
might only make half of what they do in the US, but they're not going to be
completely economically destroyed by the cost of health insurance or the lack
of health insurance.

I'd happily take a 50% cut in pay if I could have the level of social services
and guarantees that Europe seems to provide.

~~~
abrown28
I would be happy if everyone in the US that felt this way would move to one of
the 20 or so countries that offer this instead of trying to bring it here. I
would rather live in a country where 0% of my pay is taken for services I
don't use but I don't really have that option. You can move to your dream
country I can't so please do so.

